# fun aquarium game



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

if anyone is not satisfied with their own aquarium, have a vertual aquarium! You can breed and sell fish and ur fish save on ur comp :fish: :fish: 

http://www.addictinggames.com/fishtycoon.html


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

i love that game. but i always run out of my trial time. it is very addicting LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

but u can play online, does that count as a trial?


----------



## FishLoveLax (May 19, 2006)

insaniaqurium is better!


----------

